# Collapsed corn snake eggs



## natcope

Hi all, I don't know if im writing this in the right place but i have a few questions about corn snakes eggs 

Basically i have a clutch of eggs, (this is the first time i have had any) they were laid on Saturday i put them straight into an incubator at 80f in a plastic container with moss as i didn't have an coarse vermiculite which i have damped (not wet) but the eggs have collapsed. I know from what i have read they should plump back out with an increase in humidity however i just wondered if the plastic container should have holes in it and how long the eggs take to plum back out? Also is this a sign that they are infertile? They are white and stuck together but im getting worried. 

Sorry if this doesn't make sense I just want to do all i can to give them the best chance of survival.

thanks


----------



## thomas

does the container have a lid on it,if it does it will need some air ventilation in which case the container will need some air holes.


----------



## natcope

its just a plastic container, i have read conflicting information some say put holes in the lid, others say put holes in the side and some say no holes just remove the lid now and again.

Would you suggest holes and if so where? 

any suggestions about collapsing eggs?

thanks


----------



## thomas

personally with all the eggs i get i put them in a tub with a lid and just a few holes in the lid.try putting some damp kitchen paper over the eggs,it sounds like they may be drying out,which will cause them to collapse.hope that helps


----------



## natcope

Yeah that does help thanks,

Don't suppose you know how long eggs take to plump back out? im just a bit worried as they have been collapsed for a little while now and don't seem to be getting plumper.

sorry to be a pain!


----------



## mask-of-sanity

i dont have holes in my tubs, to raise humidity you could put a small bowl of water in the tubs with the eggs, you can also sit one in your incubator....just another note it may be worth just upping the temp a tad, 82/83 is ideal although you can incubate at 80


----------



## natcope

thanks, im getting so confused there is so much conflicting information on the internet about breeding corn snake. 

Do you know how long after i have increased the humidity and temp i should expect to see the eggs returning to a "normal" shape. i.e. not collapsed?

Sorry for all the questions im just really worried that im going to loss them


----------



## mask-of-sanity

natcope said:


> thanks, im getting so confused there is so much conflicting information on the internet about breeding corn snake.
> 
> Do you know how long after i have increased the humidity and temp i should expect to see the eggs returning to a "normal" shape. i.e. not collapsed?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions im just really worried that im going to loss them


they should plump back up withen 24hours, try and get some vermiculite, if your very careful you can change the tub media over ...with vermiculite you mix with water till damp, if you squeeze it and water drips then its to wet


----------



## natcope

Thanks so much, 

just one last question, if they don't plump back out after 24 hours do you think they are more than likely infertile? 

Should i keep them in the incubator anyway?

i promise these are my last questions


----------



## mask-of-sanity

natcope said:


> Thanks so much,
> 
> just one last question, if they don't plump back out after 24 hours do you think they are more than likely infertile?
> 
> Should i keep them in the incubator anyway?
> 
> i promise these are my last questions


what colour are they ?


----------



## natcope

they are white but just collapsed?


----------



## mask-of-sanity

natcope said:


> they are white but just collapsed?


ok so they sound fertile, up the temp a bit and pop a small bowl/cup anything in the tub with them, lets try and raise that humidity, as soon as you can get some vermiculite/perlite either will be fine and change the tub, becareful wen moving the eggs though, dont turn them, you can lift them out on the moss and when transfering them back leave them sat on the moss, that wont harm them....try and pick up a humidity gauge also, what theremometer are you using to measure temps at mo


----------



## natcope

im using a digital one (cant remember the name of it) which is placed inside the container. I will go and do it now.

hopefully they will plump out, thanks for all your help and hopefully i will have some good news to report back with.

thanks again


----------



## bluerain

mask-of-sanity said:


> they should plump back up withen 24hours, try and get some vermiculite, if your very careful you can change the tub media over ...with vermiculite you mix with water till damp, if you squeeze it and water drips then its to wet


 
This would be what id do!! moss dries out far too easily, vermiculite holds alot more moisture.
Just mix it with warm water until it is the consistancy of porrige, and clumps together when you squeeze it...not soaking wet though! Put your eggs slightly bedded down in it, until they plump back out, then just place them on the top...i dont cover my eggs. Good luck, im sure they will plump back up for you!


----------

